# CSNBA



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can someone in the Sacramento/SF Bay Area explain to me how to get our local MLB games? I am new to Dish and just assumed if I received CSNBA that I would receive the local games however so far each time I have tried to tune in I receive a Not Allowed to View message. Is this a paid subscription only?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What package do you subscribe to?

RSNs (regional sports) are not included in all Dish packages.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What package do you subscribe to?
> 
> RSNs (regional sports) are not included in all Dish packages.


AT250. The channel provides pre and post game but is unavailable during broadcast....so far anyway.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

A's are on CSNCA, Giants are on CSNBA. The message you were getting usually means that the game was being shown on one of the local networks, MLBN or one of the ESPN's. It's confusing as to which network has priority to broadcast any given game. Giants are on CSNBA or Fox 40 for 4 games starting Friday nite. A's are on CSNCA 4 times in the next 7 days. On tuesday nite the A's are blacked out on CSNCA because the game is being shown on MLBN.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> A's are on CSNCA, Giants are on CSNBA. The message you were getting usually means that the game was being shown on one of the local networks, MLBN or one of the ESPN's. It's confusing as to which network has priority to broadcast any given game. Giants are on CSNBA or Fox 40 for 4 games starting Friday nite. A's are on CSNCA 4 times in the next 7 days. On tuesday nite the A's are blacked out on CSNCA because the game is being shown on MLBN.


Yes, exactly, and it shows as much in my guide however if I attempt to tune to say the Giants tomorrow, I get the pop up stating "...not available for viewing in your area". Same for the A's next week.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you checked to league website and see if the teams are viewable in your area. You may get the channel, but it may not mean you are in the team's coverage area.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

garys said:


> Have you checked to league website and see if the teams are viewable in your area. You may get the channel, but it may not mean you are in the team's coverage area.


Yes, I am well within the coverage area. I never had an issue with CSN whle with Direct. Was hoping someone from the area here could chime in, perhaps I am missing something.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

By the way, thank you for all who are trying to help. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I live about as far South in the Sacramento DMA as you can get. While A's and Giants games aren't blacked out here, I suffer the same problem you are having with many Kings games. Like I said, very confusing and have never really gotten a reasonable explanation as to why.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

VDP07 said:


> I live about as far South in the Sacramento DMA as you can get. While A's and Giants games aren't blacked out here, I suffer the same problem you are having with many Kings games. Like I said, very confusing and have never really gotten a reasonable explanation as to why.


Well that just sux....a deal breaker for me unfortunately I'm stuck for a while. Its a shame because other than this I ready like Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm curious if you meant it the way it sounded... Are you trying to tune to an event in the future... i.e. tomorrow or the next day?

If so, I actually haven't tried that with my RSN... it could be that a future event is erroneously "locked" due to corrupt EPG data that will self-correct OR because the EPG hasn't been properly updated for permissions.

I also forgot to ask if you were talking about an SD or HD channel. The HD channels like this are part-time, so they typically are only "live" to carry a game and not much before or after... so that might be an issue as well.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm curious if you meant it the way it sounded... Are you trying to tune to an event in the future... i.e. tomorrow or the next day?
> 
> If so, I actually haven't tried that with my RSN... it could be that a future event is erroneously "locked" due to corrupt EPG data that will self-correct OR because the EPG hasn't been properly updated for permissions.
> 
> I also forgot to ask if you were talking about an SD or HD channel. The HD channels like this are part-time, so they typically are only "live" to carry a game and not much before or after... so that might be an issue as well.


Yes, I was trying to set it to record for tomorrows date via the guide when the message appears. Although the other day I also tried to tune in live and received the same message. I have checked the schedule and both Bay Area teams are playing tomorrow and are suppose to be telecast so I will confirm. With that said, shouldn't I still be able to set it to record for a future date? There are several differences I am adjusting to coming from D*, not necessarily bad, but different just the same and that is understandable but this I did not see coming. Oh, was trying to set to the HD channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You *should* be able to record a future event... but being honest, lots of folks have had issues setting timers to record events on the part-time HD RSN channels.

The channels themselves don't go live until right around the time of the event... so some people have reported that their timers recorded several hours of black screen OR the "check here later" slate on the channel.

In addition, I've seen issues where future events on the RSNs didn't even show more than a couple of days out in the 9-day EPG... so it wouldn't surprise me IF the lockout flags aren't properly marked. i.e. you might be able to tune to the channel or set a timer tomorrow but not today.

To be blunt... the whole part-time RSN HD thing is something of a mess for Dish... and causes at least several problems like this that would be fixed IF they had full-time channels... but current bandwidth forces them to share the space.

All I can really do is (sincerely) wish you luck with setting a timer. I've seen more than one angry person here complaining after not getting the recording they expected from an RSN HD channel.

I wish I (or Dish for that matter) had a better answer.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Yes, you can't always record ahead of time on the HD RSN channel, you can on the SD one. You can easily check to be sure you and Dish agree as to what teams you are supposed to get.

http://www.mydish.com/gamefinder/

Do it both ways.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Stewart, that was a great response and well said. I obviously have some adjusting to get use to, lol. At least now that I know I can plan my viewing accordingly. I would hope that Dish increases their bandwidth in the future.

Tampa8...yes, I am to get all our Bay Area Teams, that was a prerequisite before switching from D*. Thanks for the tip on SD but to be truthful....I don't bother with SD any longer but if it was something that I just had to see I suppose it would be better than not seeing it at all (maybe )


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

The Giants are on ESPN2 today at 4pm.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you are new, it may takes a couple of days for Dish to get your blackouts straight. Or, your receiver may need a hit as far as having your location correct, try to pm a DIRT member here to see if they can help you.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

plasmacat said:


> The Giants are on ESPN2 today at 4pm.


Cool, thanks for the heads up! That maybe why they showed blacked out on CSN?



garys said:


> If you are new, it may takes a couple of days for Dish to get your blackouts straight. Or, your receiver may need a hit as far as having your location correct, try to pm a DIRT member here to see if they can help you.


How long is considered new? My install was two full weeks yesterday and they have sent one '_hit_" already last week for a different issue. I am thinking Stewart hit it on the head and is just something I need to adjust to.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, I am officially pissed. I was able to view the Giants on our Bay Area CSN but the A's are blacked out yet available via D*. What gives???? Is this what I can expect from Dish? I really enjoy watching our local teams amd this is not making for a happy time in our household. I was hoping as Stewart suggested that it would be available at game time but it is not. Still says unavailable in my viewing area. I am in the coverage area yet nothing :nono2::nono2: This is the only real complaint I have but one that will cause me to go back to D* as soon as the ETF are at 200.00.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is the SD channel available?


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Is the SD channel available?


Nope, same message......


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably too late now... but another place to look are the ALT Sports channels.

Sometimes the RSN feed is blacked out but is carried on an ALT feed.

The HD ALT feeds are 440-454 I think... or somewhere thereabouts.

I often find games there that are blacked out on my RSN. Not always sure why they are on an ALT feed rather than the main one... but worth checking next time this happens.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Probably too late now... but another place to look are the ALT Sports channels.
> 
> Sometimes the RSN feed is blacked out but is carried on an ALT feed.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Probably too late now... but another place to look are the ALT Sports channels.
> 
> Sometimes the RSN feed is blacked out but is carried on an ALT feed.
> 
> ...


Was worth a shot but no go........checked every alternate.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well it has been three weeks since Dish was installed and I have not been able to receive on game via RSN's. DIRT only said that they have no control over blackouts, which I understand, however according to the team map I am in the coverage area and yet every game has been blacked out. If there is anyone in the Sacramento area I would really appreciate knowing if it is just me or if this is how it is with Dish. Location wise I should be able to receive, they have not been on another network (except once on MLBN). As an example...today the Giants are at home vs Pirates. Not on any local network or MLBN yet when I tune in it states not available in my viewing area yet according to the maps it should be. Very frustrating, unless there is just something I am not understanding.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

steff3 said:


> Well it has been three weeks since Dish was installed and I have not been able to receive on game via RSN's. DIRT only said that they have no control over blackouts, which I understand, however according to the team map I am in the coverage area and yet every game has been blacked out. If there is anyone in the Sacramento area I would really appreciate knowing if it is just me or if this is how it is with Dish. Location wise I should be able to receive, they have not been on another network (except once on MLBN). As an example...today the Giants are at home vs Pirates. Not on any local network or MLBN yet when I tune in it states not available in my viewing area yet according to the maps it should be. Very frustrating, unless there is just something I am not understanding.


Ok, I may be able to help. Several years ago a family member who lives just outside the San Francisco TV market but still within the market for the sports teams there had Dish installed. All the local sports teams were being blacked out. He finally got Dish to correct it. They told him that the default on Dish equipment is to black out all the sports channels when they are subject to blackout, until the correct information is downloaded to the receiver. They did that for him, and he began to receive the Bay Area sports.

He is the only person I heard of this happening, until you. I think that you should pursue the issue with Dish. There may be others on the board who know more, but I believe that what is happening to you should be corrected.

I don't see any reason why you shouldn't be receiving the Giants in Fairfield. Have you compared notes with someone who has Direct or cable to see if the Giants are available on those providers? Unless someone on Direct or cable has purchased MLB Extra Innings, there should be no difference between those providers and Dish.

Please make sure Dish has the absolutely correct location for you. Perhaps a street has been misspelled or a zip code has been entered incorrectly. Do you purchase locals? If so, are you receiving the correct locals? If not, perhaps Dish thinks that you are in a different location.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

runner861 said:


> Ok, I may be able to help. Several years ago a family member who lives just outside the San Francisco TV market but still within the market for the sports teams there had Dish installed. All the local sports teams were being blacked out. He finally got Dish to correct it. They told him that the default on Dish equipment is to black out all the sports channels when they are subject to blackout, until the correct information is downloaded to the receiver. They did that for him, and he began to receive the Bay Area sports.
> 
> He is the only person I heard of this happening, until you. I think that you should pursue the issue with Dish. There may be others on the board who know more, but I believe that what is happening to you should be corrected.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is by far the most reasonable response I have had. I did deal with the *D*ish*I*nternet*R*esponse*T*eam yesterday and he was unable to help. I have verified these games are available on DirecTV and will be calling Dish tomorrow. The funny thing is, when I go to Dish's Game Finder tool on line and use different zip codes it still comes up as only available with their MultiSports package so I am confused. I will be taking your advice on pursuing this with Dish, at least until I receive a reasonable explanation. While I was with Direct I never had a problem receiving these games on CSNCA/BA and never had to purchase any additional package as long as I was receiving CSNCA.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am sure the problem lies with Dish. It is just a matter of getting someone with enough authority there to recognize the problem and correct it. They rely on the statement that "We don't control the blackouts." That is really only half true. The sports leagues control the blackouts from a legal perspective. But Dish administers the blackouts to its customers by authorizing and deauthorizing receivers, so they really do control the blackouts.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

runner861 said:


> I am sure the problem lies with Dish. It is just a matter of getting someone with enough authority there to recognize the problem and correct it. They rely on the statement that "We don't control the blackouts." That is really only half true. The sports leagues control the blackouts from a legal perspective. But Dish administers the blackouts to its customers by authorizing and deauthorizing receivers, so they really do control the blackouts.


Yeah, I just got off the phone with a fellow who sounded like he knew what he was talking about. He said the 6:30 game tonight should be viewable but couldn't do anything until then if I was not receiving. He did send a hit to refresh my receivers and programming. Unfortunately I won't be home until late tonight to see if that took care of it. If not he advised to call tomorrow during game time if I am not receiving. I agree with your assessment, just getting the right person. Thanks for your help.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

UPDATE: Okay, after 4 weeks and still not receiving my RSN (CSNBA/CA) and after at least a half dozen calls to Dish they sent out a tech. He arrived this morning and listened patiently to my story of how I am suppose to receive these channels via my package, that the games are not blacked out for my area yet it always states they are not available even though they are (this has been verified). After my rant he told me that this is a Dish/Hopper issue in my area (Fairfield, CA). Something about the two zip codes for this city (94534 / 94533) are not allowing the games. This is a known issue locally and has been pushed up already, in fact the GM at his location lives in my city and has been experiencing this for the last three weeks his self. He is the one who has advised his folks about this. His advice (and he put it in his notes) is to call when a game starts and have a hit sent to the box to be able to view the games. Unfortunately as soon as that game is over, the blackouts will return and I will have to call again for the next game. This is a PIA but at least I know it is an issue. I have a hard time understanding why it is just my zip code. Seems it shouldn't be difficult if it works in one city to get it to work in another. He did say it only happens with the Hopper/Joey set ups and that other equipment receives the events just fine. ARGH!!!


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

There is an email address [email protected] that sometimes people have used to get attention to a problem at Dish. I'm not sure if the email address works anymore. However, if it does, I think an email about this issue would be appropriate. This is a serious problem that should be corrected, and it may require higher-ups at the company to force a solution to be implemented. I would just keep pushing with Dish until the problem receives a permanent solution.

Is there any chance that part of your zip code is in one sports market, while another part of the zip code is in another? Have you been receiving another market's games?


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

runner861 said:


> There is an email address [email protected] that sometimes people have used to get attention to a problem at Dish. I'm not sure if the email address works anymore. However, if it does, I think an email about this issue would be appropriate. This is a serious problem that should be corrected, and it may require higher-ups at the company to force a solution to be implemented. I would just keep pushing with Dish until the problem receives a permanent solution.
> 
> Is there any chance that part of your zip code is in one sports market, while another part of the zip code is in another? Have you been receiving another market's games?


Thanks for the email suggestion, I will definitely try it. I agree that this is a serious issue. To answer your question; our city's zip codes are only for our Bay Area teams and there are no others anywhere close to us at all with the next closest in So Cal 400 miles (or so) from here. The tech said that it only effects the Hopper/Joey equipment and that older equipment is not effected in our area. I will post back here if I get a response from the email.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow... that's a crazy random bug.. and something I would never have guessed would be down to zip-code level as an issue.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Wow... that's a crazy random bug.. and something I would never have guessed would be down to zip-code level as an issue.


Yeah, me too but that is what I was told.........hopefully he was correct and it will be addressed.


----------



## djbaf57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a brand new user; this is my first post! I hope this is a relatively easy question.

I live in Los Angeles, and am from Northern California and a big Giants fan. I have DISH network. Is there I can gain access to the Bay Area sports network CSNBA, or is that verboten due to MLB rules, DISH rules, or both?

Thanks,

Bruce


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

runner861 said:


> Please make sure Dish has the absolutely correct location for you. Perhaps a street has been misspelled or a zip code has been entered incorrectly.


May not have been the problem in this case, but that is excellent advice, worth remembering.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry, but you now must cheer for the Dodgers!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

MLB rules, pretty much.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

The problem with the zipcode makes me nervous,although i am currently with fios in so.cal. i have been interested in trying the hopper,but i live in apple valley and they also have 2 zipcodes 92307,and 92308,so now i wonder if any dish customers that live there have any problems?


----------

